# Twin Symptoms



## Buttercupbabi

Just out of curiosity what were your early symptoms?

This is baby #3 for us and we found out at 8dpo we were pregnant! By 11dpo a digi test confirmed it for us! I haven't technically missed my period yet...

Im not even 4weeks pregnant yet and the symptoms this time round have been quite strong! Really sore nipples, some pretty bad cramping left and right side and to top it off I constantly feel sick (but haven't actually vomited... yet)! My sense of smell is really strong too, i can smell everything where as I usually smell nothing due to hayfever and allergies! 

Im probably over thinking it but its just so different for me this time round, last 2 times I had no symptoms until at least 8weeks onwards apart from nigging backpains but i suffer from sciatica (occasionally)

Thanks for any help ladies :flower:


----------



## AngelUK

I was only pregnant the once but I had no symptoms that I could discerne and got a BFN at 10dpo. I actually thought it had not worked out again and only when AF was late and I retested did I get that BFP. But I am thinking that if this pregnancy is so different to your others then it could well be. Good luck and FX :)


----------



## Stardust1

This twin pregnancy is my third and the main differences early on were the extreme fatigue, it was lik nothing I&#8217;ve ever experienced before. I would take my 5 year old to school, come home and literally fall asleep as soon as I sat down, I felt like absolute death and couldn&#8217;t lift my head from the sofa. 
My hcg was super high from the very beginning so we had an inkling it could be twins. I have had severe nausea but not till 5 weeks, definitely worse than my other two pregnancy&#8217;s but I have never actually vomited with any of them. 
Good luck c


----------



## fides

^My twin pregnancy was similar - just so, so tired early on - I could not keep my eyes open during the day. I also felt movement much earlier on, around 9 or 10 weeks, which seems crazy, and at my 14 week appointment I remember saying I was sure there was more than one in there because I just felt everything more and I already had a tiny bump before you actually should. 

Good luck!


----------



## NDH

I got my positive at 10dpo and I was already feeling nauseous before I tested. I've never experienced more than slight nausea for a couple weeks, starting around 6 weeks, and this time it was constant all day nausea from about 7dpo until 11/12 weeks.
Also so much fatigue. I had a hard time being out of bed for more than an hour at a time.
Constant hunger.
I had betas done at 13 and 15dpo that came back in the range of being more likely to be multiples than just one.
I also had dreams of twins before my positive test showed up (I've had pregnancy dreams the day before each of my positive pregnancy tests every time, this was the second time I dreamed of twins, and that time I do believe it was twins I miscarried, but lost one too early to be definitive)
I was feeling my uterus halfway to my bellybutton by 10 weeks.


----------



## Caseyface

Buttercupbabi said:


> Just out of curiosity what were your early symptoms?
> 
> This is baby #3 for us and we found out at 8dpo we were pregnant! By 11dpo a digi test confirmed it for us! I haven't technically missed my period yet...
> 
> Im not even 4weeks pregnant yet and the symptoms this time round have been quite strong! Really sore nipples, some pretty bad cramping left and right side and to top it off I constantly feel sick (but haven't actually vomited... yet)! My sense of smell is really strong too, i can smell everything where as I usually smell nothing due to hayfever and allergies!
> 
> Im probably over thinking it but its just so different for me this time round, last 2 times I had no symptoms until at least 8weeks onwards apart from nigging backpains but i suffer from sciatica (occasionally)
> 
> Thanks for any help ladies :flower:

I'm very similar to you. Literally only just found out yesterday but already feeling really fatigued and very similar to what you've described.

Going to ring the docs in the morning. Keep us posted x


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Thanks ladies for all the replies.
Fatigue has hit me hard, really hard!
I do have a 4 and 6 year old...
I also felt like bubbles right above my c section scar maybe twice already but again could have been wind I guess.
Can't wait for my scan  xxx


----------



## mel28nicole

I didnt feel any different than with my Singleton pregnancy early on. I wasnt sick like I was with her. I noticed I was more tired but that was it. I was in complete shock when they said twins


----------



## Squiggy

I have a 4 year old. The doctors have always said you get symptoms earlier with consecutive pregnancies. 
I have to admit this time I almost can't take the fatigue! I barely had nausea with my son and same this time around. I only feel sick if my stomach gets too empty. 

Because I'm only 8w, I can't manage an appointment; still another week off; even though my last was a loss, they don't care, they go by period! I swear I could feel kicking two weeks ago!!! I keep telling myself it must just be gas, but it doesn't feel like gas. I wonder if it's twins or if I'm further along that I think. Maybe both. Maybe neither. Just have to keep waiting for someone to get to work on it so I can find out. :growlmad:


----------



## Beautiful11

Hi ladies so I had a reassurance scan today as I suspected twins with my symptoms and I was right I&#8217;m only 7 weeks and their they were fraternal twins separate sacs both hearts beating away! My main symptoms were how tired I have been it&#8217;s been crazy I could sleep a solid 12 hours wake up and be napping by mid day if I didn&#8217;t have a 2 and 4 year old to chase after! That and my mood swings boy have I had some down days!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Aaah thats amazing! Congrats on the twins 

I had my scan and only 1 little one in there  xxx


----------



## sarah0108

I had no symptoms early on


----------

